# Jeep CJ-7 with 33" tires - too high ?



## wavejd

I have a CJ-7 with a Meyer E-47 / ST-72 blade setup that work fine with stock tires (205/75-15). This particular jeep is too rotted to use for plowing this season so I want to move the rig to another CJ-7 I have that has 33" tires on it. There is no lift kit on the Jeep but the size of the tires do raise it up by about 4" relative to the other jeep.

Has anyone had any experiences plowing with a Jeep lifted like this ? I am not sure if the blade angle will be correct. I also worry about the weight of the blade taking the front of the jeep down low enough that the tires bang the fenders. 

Thanks for your help !

Jim


----------



## theplowmeister

NO you only get about 2 1/2" lift from the tire if the stock size was about 28" tire

I'm more worried about the gearing, what rear end gears are you running?


----------



## wavejd

Thanks Plowmeister for the input. The "new" Jeep is a stock '84 CJ-7 that just happens to have 33" tires on it but no other suspension or rear-end upgrades. So, I am suspecting that the rear end gears are whatever shipped from factory (AMC 20). 

Worst case, I can take the old tires off the "old" Jeep that is about to be junked and just use them in the winter. I am not looking forward to that because the junk guys prefer to have vehicles with tires / wheels. 

This setup is only for a two driveways so I am not looking for it to be perfect. I searched through the archives a bit and the advice about trying to get the A-frame parallel to the ground makes sense.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## tjthorson

I am not sure what to tell you here as I run a Sno-Way.... But, in case it helps, i have run it "too-high" according to the sno-way specs even - and havent had any issues. Plows like a champ....

I am running a 3" lift AND 33x12.50 tires....


----------



## theplowmeister

The issues are that you wear the outer edges of the cutting edge faster than the center. and when pushing a heavy load of snow it puts an UP force on the front of the jeep. If you plow gravel or dirt the blade Will have a tendency to dig in.


----------



## tjthorson

theplowmeister;682021 said:


> The issues are that you wear the outer edges of the cutting edge faster than the center. and when pushing a heavy load of snow it puts an UP force on the front of the jeep. If you plow gravel or dirt the blade Will have a tendency to dig in.


Absolutely true - my scraper (poly) does have a little smiley face thing going....

i DO NOT ever plow gravel.... 

But - you bring up very good points for someone doing more "professional" plowing.


----------



## berg

Not a jeep but I run 33 x 12.50 MTs with a 2 1/2 lift with no problems at all.


----------



## '76cj5

theplowmeister;682021 said:


> The issues are that you wear the outer edges of the cutting edge faster than the center. and when pushing a heavy load of snow it puts an UP force on the front of the jeep. If you plow gravel or dirt the blade Will have a tendency to dig in.





tjthorson;682925 said:


> Absolutely true - my scraper (poly) does have a little smiley face thing going....
> 
> i DO NOT ever plow gravel....
> 
> But - you bring up very good points for someone doing more "professional" plowing.


Yes True. My edge on my old plow is v shaped from running it up higher. I relocated the mount lower now and has worked great for years.

I'm also running 33X12.5 with a 2-1/2" lift on my CJ5 and all but one of my drives are gravel.


----------



## wavejd

*thanks for the advice...*

I just wanted to thank everyone for their advice and photos. Today was the first "work" day for the plow (Meyer E-47 setup) on the "new" Jeep ('84 CJ-7 with 33" tires). So far so good. As you can see from the photo below, the A-frame is not perfectly parallel to the ground but I am willing to live with it for the two driveways I need to do.

One "bonus" of running with the larger tires is that the blade in the half-way up position (about 8" off the ground), you can still see the headlights and most of the turn signal lights. Because of this, I am going to try running without plow lights for a while. Ideally I would put them on but because this is not a minute-mount setup, I really don't want to have the lights on year-round.

Anyways, thanks for making the a useful forum. Enjoy the snow !

Jim


----------



## magik235

Nice CJ. Mine plow mounts theoretically a little too high and on level ground the mount angles slightly more than yours does in the picture above but it works fine.

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## J-Quad

wavejd;696567 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their advice and photos. Today was the first "work" day for the plow (Meyer E-47 setup) on the "new" Jeep ('84 CJ-7 with 33" tires). So far so good. As you can see from the photo below, the A-frame is not perfectly parallel to the ground but I am willing to live with it for the two driveways I need to do.
> 
> One "bonus" of running with the larger tires is that the blade in the half-way up position (about 8" off the ground), you can still see the headlights and most of the turn signal lights. Because of this, I am going to try running without plow lights for a while. Ideally I would put them on but because this is not a minute-mount setup, I really don't want to have the lights on year-round.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for making the a useful forum. Enjoy the snow !
> 
> Jim


Jim, 
If you have a angle finder (similar to this: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ractors&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a ) 
Would you please determine and report what is the angle of your 'A-frame on level ground?

Thanks! 
J-Quad


----------



## wavejd

Hi J-Quad - I don't have an angle measurement tool but I made some quick measurements to get the right triangle dimensions to put into this formula:

http://www.csgnetwork.com/righttricalc.html

This shows only about a 4.5 degree angle off being level. When the plow is on level ground, the front of the A-frame lower angle iron is about 6" off the ground and the rear of the A-frame lower angle iron is 8" off the ground. I am using the A-frame angle iron as the basis for measurements as it is the same in the front vs. back (unlike other A-frame parts).

Not sure if it helps or not.....so far, the angle is has not been a problem for me.

Jim


----------



## J-Quad

Hey Jim, 

Thanks for the angle calculation data on your rig. I'm not sure how you get that result from that formula, but I'm no engineer either......... 

I'm glad to hear that the angle isn't / hasn't given you any problems.

Thanks!
J-Quad


----------

